# My violin



## Daniel

I got a digicam, so I took photos of my violin. You know it is lion headed, no snail  At first in whole, than the lion.
(Click on them to make them big)


----------



## becky

That lion head scroll is really cool. I hardly ever see anyone with the carved scroll around. I ooo'ed and ah'd at the first one I ever saw. I was so envious!


----------



## Nox

...that's a beautiful instrument...how old is it? Do you know the maker?

And BTW...I've never seen a chinrest like that...what is that kind called?


----------



## Daniel

Thanks you like it  It is from middle or ending 19 th century, built in Mittenwald. Oh the builder i am not sure of


----------



## Nox

...doesn't matter...was just wondering...how long have you had it?...


----------



## Daniel

for 4 years now :wub: with new gut strings i love them :wub:


----------



## Nox

...heehee...glad you're in love with them...


----------



## Harvey

w00t! Eudoxa all teh way!!
(Intentional typo)


----------



## 009

> *w00t! Eudoxa all teh way!!
> (Intentional typo)*


Huh? :blink:

I would think that this instrument dates really loooong back, caz the carved scrolls are periodical decoration.
How much did it cost u?  
And the scope and angle of yr chin rest looks odd to me. U had it repositioned or something? Or did it come like that originally? 
Caz I've noticed that instruments with baroque setups had their chinrest there at times...considering the fact that, that was the way they used to play before Bach's time.


----------



## Harvey

I think those are called Flesch style chinrests.


----------



## Daniel

How much? Hm i cannot remember, my mum payed, but i think around 2 000 €, it was a great luck!
The chinrest i bought because the standard chin rests made problems with my posture (i have a too long neck ) so this was the solution, if i remember right, max wanted to search for his middle chinrest (from soloviolin) *eyes to max*


----------



## 009

> *I think those are called Flesch style chinrests. *


Ahhhh.... 



> *Hm i cannot remember, my mum payed, but ...*


Wow! So u come from a family of musicians! 



> * if i remember right, max wanted to search for his middle chinrest (from soloviolin) *eyes to max**


 :lol:


----------

